# Scanner CanoScan 8800F einrichten

## flammenflitzer

Hallo,

ich habe mir den CanoScan 8800F gekauft. Wie richte ich den ein? Welche Software (am besten unter kde) kann ich nutzen?

----------

## Josef.95

Wenn du schon ständig gleichzeitig in mehreren Foren postest, dann wäre es für andere User die evtl. mal das gleiche Problem haben sicher hilfreich du würdest jeweils ein Link zum anderen Thread mit posten.

Danke

----------

## JoHo42

mal eine blöde frage neben her,

wofür sind den da zwei Gentoo foren?

Ist das hier nicht gut genug?

Warum was soll das?

Gruss Jörg

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *Josef.95 wrote:*   

> Wenn du schon ständig gleichzeitig in mehreren Foren postest, dann wäre es für andere User die evtl. mal das gleiche Problem haben sicher hilfreich du würdest jeweils ein Link zum anderen Thread mit posten.
> 
> Danke

 i.d-R. poste ich die Lösung im jeweils anderem Forum, so das sie dann zur Verfügung steht. Sollte ich das ab und an vielleicht vergessen haben tut mir das leid. Das verlinken lasse ich, das sich u.U. manch einer auf den Schlips getreten fühlt, weil in "seinem" Forum auf ein anderes verwiesen wird.

Aktueller Stand ist:

Das benötigte "-sane_backends_pixma"

Ist in media-gfx/sane-backends-1.0.20-r3 verfügbar

SANE_BACKENDS="pixma"

soll in die /etc/make.conf gesetzt werden und dann z.B. emerge -av xsane. Ob auch Kooka damit halbwegs funktioniert muss ich ausprobieren.

Nichtsdestotrotz nehme ich mir die Kritik an.

----------

## JoHo42

Hi flammenflitzer,

war jetzt keine kritik an Dich, von mir aus kannst du die selbe Frage in drei Foren stellen.

Das finde ich nicht wirklich schlimm, ich würde die Frage nicht lessen wenn du die nicht hier gestellt hättest.

Ich lese zum ersten mal, dass es zwei Gentoo Foren gibt und ich frage mich warum da

ein zweites existiert. Was macht das andere Gentoo Forum atraktiver als dieses hier?

Ich bezeichne dieses hier mal als einzig wahre Forum, oder sehe ich da was falsch.

Gruss Jörg

----------

## nikaya

gentooforum.de gibt es imho schon seit 2003. Mich wundert dass Du es noch nicht kennst. Ich sehe in der Vielfalt von Foren nichts negatives. 

Noch ziemlich neu ist z.B. http://www.gentoofreunde.org/

----------

## Josef.95

Off-Topic

Nur kurz zur Info.

gentooforum.de ist ein

inoffizielles deutsches Gentoo Forum

...................................................................................

Ansonsten wäre es mir nicht bekannt das es  ungern gesehen ist Links auf andere Foren oder Threads zu nennen, sofern sie den keine illegalen Inhalte enthalten, 

ich denke das ist hier im offiziellen Gentoo Forum nicht anders.

----------

